# Can we get an Essex meet going??



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Can we??

Or maybe there already is one??


----------



## haggyy (Jul 21, 2018)

I would second this!!

I am based near Colchester area and would 100% attend


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

That's two!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stingraymk2 (Jun 3, 2019)

Am in Billericay so could join...can also drag a Mk1 owner from Wickford along most likely


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Cool. 4 people so far

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Im up for a cruise/meet when my RS has the panel work done. Hopefully September time if youre doing another one.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Count me in! I'm in Wethersfield near Braintree


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm a possibility


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

7 peoples

Whoop whoop

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Theres a group on fb called AUDI TT ESSEX POSSE.

Not a big group but a friendly bunch. Ive been to a couple and the meet at different locations around Herts and Essex.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Thing is....

I DON'T have Facebook

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

HOGG said:


> Thing is....
> 
> I DON'T have Facebook
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 :lol:
Ill find when and where there next meet is if your interested.


----------



## TT Blue 225 (Jun 7, 2018)

Count me in I'm based in Hornchurch


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi All
I'm based in Essex, nr Braintree.
If I may make some recommendations for venues as the other club I'm a member of have an Essex Monthly meet and have switched between venues over the years.

Bungalow Diner - Marks Tey - Reasonably priced but very good burger 'n' fries fare, plenty of parking, actively encourage car club meets
https://www.bungalowdiner.co.uk

The Grange - Boreham - Plenty of parking and good food ata sensible price, however the service can be a little slow.
https://www.chefandbrewer.com/pubs/essex/grange/

Running Mare - Galleywood - Good food if a little pricy, parking is OK, can be a bit funny about car club meets.
https://www.vintageinn.co.uk/restaurant ... chelmsford


----------



## euphoria87 (Nov 25, 2018)

Im in Harlow, would be up for meeting!


----------



## Bazer (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm in Suffolk I wouldn't mind doing that signed Baza


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Bazer said:


> I'm in Suffolk I wouldn't mind doing that signed Baza


Where in Suffolk are you?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Let's get something going for the members of the forum

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Agreed.
Shall we do something around Chelmsford?

What do you have in mind?

Pub dinner and a natter or hooning round an industrial estate carpark :lol:


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I would like to pop along if food and a natter are on the cards.

Or watch from a distance if hooning in a car park is the chosen path.... :lol:


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

At 47 i'm a bit old for trying to impress the laydees with burnouts and handbrake turns :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Ditto....

An afternoon, having banter and shady sounds ideal though

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I've started a new post for you lot to add your names. Don't know how to link it here

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Event Link
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1937647


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> At 47 i'm a bit old for trying to impress the laydees with burnouts and handbrake turns :lol:


Ruddy youngsters....


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Im going to a TT meet on 19th February at 7. 30pm if anyones down.

Its at:

The Three Horseshoes pub
Spellbrook
Bishops Stortford.
CM22

Theres a few going and a decent bunch.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Cool

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

